# 300 Ultra mag.



## born2hunt02 (Feb 26, 2006)

I'm buying a new rifle and i was looking at Remington's 300 Ultra Mag. which is even strong than the Weatherby Mag. I'm 5'11" and 135 lbs. I can handlel some big guns. But is this going to be too much?


----------



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

I'm 5'9" and handle my Rem. custom lightweight mountain rifle in 300 Ultra just fine so I say probably. Don't get me wrong though, it does pack a wallop.


----------



## born2hunt02 (Feb 26, 2006)

Is it worth putting the BOSS into?


----------



## 1shotWonder (Oct 10, 2005)

no, I wouldnt recomend the boss or any break for that matter. they will reduce recoil, but you will go deaf instead of having a soar shoulder for a week. 300rum packs a good kick but not enough to put a break on IMO


----------



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

Actually with a BOSS you get another attachment that is just a "sleeve" like the end of your barrel. It has no holes in it and doesnt act as a break. Whichever attachment you use, I would definatly recomend the BOSS. I have one on my Browning 7mm and just by tuning the BOSS I shrunk my groups down from 3/4" to <1/4" at 100 yds. They are a great tool.


----------



## arctic plainsman (Aug 21, 2005)

Holy cow, 5'11"??? how'd you do that?
Look, I've said before, I never met a gun I didn't want to own, and I certainly think it's great for you to do the same, but if you're buying this .300 for a hunting application, I'd have to ask why?
If you are as thin framed as you say you are, and you develop a flinch from this cartridges recoil, you're in for a long and storied career of misses and poor hits. Also as I've said before, I am recoil sensitive, use smaller rifles, and yet I still manage to take large game, even here in Alaska. 
Jack O'Connor took more North American game that most of us will hope to, and yet he shot much smaller rifles than most gun magazines espouse today. 
This isn't a wimp issue. I'd respect and admire you a whole lot more, I think you'd be a bigger man, if you climbed up to the top of a mountain, stalked in to an impossibly close shot, and took a B&C ram with a reasonable caliber rather than howitzering away from across the canyon and getting him in the hoof or butt.
Sincerely now, I'm not picking on you, or trying to be a jerk, but it bothers me when folks think they've got to have the biggest ultra mag for hunting.


----------



## born2hunt02 (Feb 26, 2006)

What do you guys think about me getting the 7mm?


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

First question is, how big of guns have you tried? If you are worried enough about the recoil, do you really want to deal with it.

Second, there are ways around the recoil, Muzzle breaks, which are loud, and mercury recoil reducers inside the stock, which add weight.

I won't get into the ultra mag issue too much, but take a look at the ballistics of several rifles before you settle on one, but definately get the one you want. Just don't believe all the hype.

Just comparing hodgdons reloading data, with 180's you will get 80 to 200 fps increase over a 300 win mag with the ultra, when you slide up to 200's, the increase is about 100 fps. This is done with considerably more recoil and muzzle blast, and powder. This is also dependant on what powders you want to use.

Most magnums perform at their best with the larger bullets, higher ballistic coef. at longer ranges. I usually pick the largets bullet I can drive around 3000 fps or better. But with larger bullets you get more recoil.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## arctic plainsman (Aug 21, 2005)

I hope I didn't come on to strong, if I did I'm sorry.
I'd hate to sound like I was telling you what to do. 
If we were to rephrase your question to do you think the 7mm mag is big enough to take all North American big game except for coastal brown bears, my answer would be yes. A premium 175g bullet traveling at umpteen miles per hour will break any bone there is on an Alaskan moose and smaller. Frankly, I would carefully consider the shot first, but could also feel comfortable taking a brown bear with the 7mm also. 
The flip side is I have two friends that are smaller in stature that enjoy the large rifles. One friend stand no more than 5'10", 175#'s, and regularly uses a .416 and .458. In his case, he just enjoys the big guns. Certainly not needed here, but he thinks, "Why the heck not?"
One of these days I'm going to use a .35 Rem I picked up not to long ago to take a moose up here. A small underperformer to be sure, but I'll wait for a smaller bull, really close, dump the hammer, and wait for him to fall over. Again, why the heck not?


----------



## born2hunt02 (Feb 26, 2006)

I'm 16 years old. I apperciate the advice 100% good or bad. I'm just trying to find a cartiridge with a reach on it. I'm not recoil shy ,but i dont want a gun to change it? I shoot a 7mm and 444 without problems. Where I hunt I would prolly take a 300 yard shot if absolutely nessacry. I just need to know of some of the cartridges witha good reach. Iwas also looking at the 270 WSM.


----------



## arctic plainsman (Aug 21, 2005)

Hey, one last thought for you; used gun rack.
In my opinion, there is nothing wrong, in fact sometimes many advantages with a used gun. Example; what if you found an unknown H&H or pre '64 model 70 standing in somebody's corner gathering dust? It is possible, (thoough not probable,) to find real deals on these kinds of quality firearms. Next time your in the gun shop, look at it this way, the used gun rack might hold a rifle you may never see again, but the new gun rack holds guns you can buy from Walmart.
A couple of years ago I was in a shop in Montana, and the proprietor offered to sell me a Remington model 722 in .300 Savage for $250.00. It's in my gun rack now. Awesome, quality made light weight all original deer rifle, and for dirt cheap. A used gun has history, a new gun has the sticky marks left from the price tag.


----------



## John M (Oct 24, 2005)

If you dont think you can handle the reciol, simply dont buy the gun instead maybe look into getting the 7mm rem mag SA or the 300 wm SA they kick less then a .223 and I can vouch on that I own both calibers they both have same balistics and in my own opinion they have slightly more power and can shoot flatter.

Hope this helps

~John M


----------



## bighands (Dec 12, 2005)

> If you dont think you can handle the reciol, simply dont buy the gun instead maybe look into getting the 7mm rem mag SA or the 300 wm SA they kick less then a .223


Huh ???


----------



## John M (Oct 24, 2005)

I was responding to born2hunt02 , I do not know what you are confused about, the recoil part? It is true, I tested both rifles in Short action caliber and then I shot a .223 and the .223 seemed to kick more.

Google Short action ultra mag caliber if you dont believe me.


----------



## bighands (Dec 12, 2005)

*John M*, Yes, The recoil part has me me confused.


----------



## fish2win (Mar 29, 2006)

the 270wsm is an exellent deer round and is fully capable of effectively taking deer at 300yds. The 7mm is another good choice but is a step up in recoil from the wsm. the 300RUM is in a league well above these two rounds in rifles of comparable weight. Also take into consideration cost and avialability of ammunition. 300 RUM is already hard to find and averages $35+ a box. 7mm and 270WSM ammo is readily available. The 270WSM is here to stay and ammo already easy to find. IMHO the 300 RUM is overkill and if you are concerned about recoil stay away from it.



> If you dont think you can handle the reciol, simply dont buy the gun instead maybe look into getting the 7mm rem mag SA or the 300 wm SA they kick less then a .223


In rifles of comparable weights with factory recoil pads this is absolutely *false.* Sheer physics dictates that by powder capacity and size of projectile. It is rediculous to state that either the 300 or 7mm WSM recoil less than a .223.


----------



## arctic plainsman (Aug 21, 2005)

Hey, Born to Hunt,
If you can, go pick up one of the reloading manuals somebody's got laying around, and read the cartridge descriptions. As an example, one of the manuals I've got describe the 8mm Rem mag's recoil as being significant. True. I've got one, and after I write this I'll be visiting the doctor to get my eyes un crossed.
Point being, most of the manuals give good cartridge descriptions and indicate appropriate uses.
Seriously now, some guys like the big stuff, so I wouldn't want to steer you off. But! in hunting applications, are the big guns needed?


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

arctic plainsman said:


> Holy cow, 5'11"??? how'd you do that?
> Look, I've said before, I never met a gun I didn't want to own, and I certainly think it's great for you to do the same, but if you're buying this .300 for a hunting application, I'd have to ask why?
> If you are as thin framed as you say you are, and you develop a flinch from this cartridges recoil, you're in for a long and storied career of misses and poor hits. Also as I've said before, I am recoil sensitive, use smaller rifles, and yet I still manage to take large game, even here in Alaska.
> Jack O'Connor took more North American game that most of us will hope to, and yet he shot much smaller rifles than most gun magazines espouse today.
> ...


Finally... A voice of reason. I totally agree with everything you so eloquently espoused. :beer:


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

I have a Remington 700 SSLH in 300 RUM, and it does have a brake (was all ready installed when I bought it). I bought it used because I wanted the rifle, not the caliber. Lefties can't be too choosy.

In no way do I consider the 300RUM an all around big game caliber. If this is what you are looking for, get a good bolt action in 270 or 30-06. My personal Go-To-Everything-Everywhere-Rifle is a Remington 700SSLH in 270 Winchester.

I'm not recoil sensitive, but have no plans to shoot my RUM without the brake on. With the brake on, the recoil is about that of a 270 or a bit less, but is painfully loud (I only fired one round without hearing protection to see what it was like). When hunting with it, I'll simply put on hearing protection before taking the shot.

It's an incredibly flat shooting and potent rifle, but in addition to recoil & muzzle blast, it has other downsides. Brass and loaded ammo are pricey, and a pound of powder doesn't go far when handloading (my "light" load requires 89 grains of H4831SC!...). To burn this much powder efficiently requires a long barrel. With the brake on my 700's barrel is 27", which makes the rifle a bit clumsy.

I was concerned about barrel life with something this overbored, so I called Remington's Custom Shop and spoke with one of their gunsmiths. He advised straight up that barrel life is only 1,000-1500 rounds!!!!

He advised that's the price paid for the performance, end of story. If you shoot a lot like I do, this should be a major consideration. I figure to burn my barrel out in 2-3 years.

When I do, I'll re-barrel to 35 Whelen or maybe 300 Win Mag (I'm leaning real hard toward the Whelen). Either will do what the 300RUM can inside of 300 yards, but without prematurely blow torching the throat out of the barrel, kicking a guy silly, and costing a fortune to shoot a lot.

As I said earlier, if you are looking for an all around big game rifle go pick up a nice bolt action in 270 or 30-06. Ammo is plentiful & cheap, both are easy and economical to handload, accurate and easy on the recoil, and will kill anything you'll likely ever hunt...


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

John M said:


> If you dont think you can handle the reciol, simply dont buy the gun instead maybe look into getting the 7mm rem mag SA or the 300 wm SA they kick less then a .223 and I can vouch on that I own both calibers they both have same balistics and in my own opinion they have slightly more power and can shoot flatter.
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> ~John M


I own a 300WSM and a 223. Your talking 28 ft/lb of recoil for the 300 and 6 ft/lb tops for the 223.


----------



## bighands (Dec 12, 2005)

> In rifles of comparable weights with factory recoil pads this is absolutely false. Sheer physics dictates that by powder capacity and size of projectile. It is rediculous to state that either the 300 or 7mm WSM recoil less than a .223.





> I own a 300WSM and a 223. Your talking 28 ft/lb of recoil for the 300 and 6 ft/lb tops for the 223.


Right on you guys! Thanks


----------



## John M (Oct 24, 2005)

Do you guys ever read????????? I said short action caliber!!!!!!!!!!!! God dangit it IS a big differenece in recoil a short action and and normal 300WSM is a big difference!!!!!!!!!!!! Look it up I bet you dont even own the gun.


----------



## natemil373 (Dec 3, 2005)

Maybe he meant .223 ought .50BMG???? Hey it could happen 

That oughta push a 55gr at ahh I dunno, 12,000FPS????


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

WSM mean winchester SHORT magnum. Remington also makes a Short Action Ultra Magnum which is very comparible. I don't own either, I have a 300 Win Magnum, but have shot both. Recoil is somewhat dependant on the weight of the rifles, but both kicked harder than my 300 win mag, most likely due to the weight difference. What you are claiming is impossible by the laws of physics unless you have about a 20 lb rifle, or you 223 is about half a foot too short for you in the stock.


----------



## bighands (Dec 12, 2005)

*John M*, No need to get so worked up! You might as well give up on this one, because you are wrong. What you claim is impossible.


----------



## Rick Fode (Sep 26, 2004)

Born2hunt02,

Go ahead and get the 300 Ultra Mag, I am a die hard 30-06 owner, I use a Model 4 Rem 30-06 but I bought a 300RUM a few years ago and put a muzzle break on it and it kicks less than my 30-06. I keep it in the pickup for the "just in case gun." Be advised if you are right handed, your left ear will ring for a few minutes if you have to shoot it without earplugs. I shot it one time without any and I thought this is no good but you never know when you will have a shot of a lifetime and you need to reach out and touch something. I have mine sighted in at 400yds and have all the confidence in the world that if "HE" was standing a quarter mile away, it would be no problem.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

We need to bear in mind B2H02 is 16 years old, and I'm getting the impression he wants a rifle he can put a lot of rounds through. He also said he wants a rifle with some reach.

B2, as I said before, my every day hunting rifle is a Remington 700 SSLH in 270. This rifle is a joy to shoot, is economical to shoot a lot (and I do),
and I regularly take deer and goats at 250-400 yards with it. My longest kill with this rifle was 424 yards on a 140 class 4 point whitetail (8 point for you WI guys).

My wife took her biggest 4 point mule buck at a touch over 400 yards with her Parker-Hale 30-06. One shot. She favors a Tikka 270, and regularly takes deer in the 250-350 yards.

Bigger isn't necessarily better. If you have a top end rifle, get a trigger(and a bedding job is a good idea too) job on it, top it with good glass, then put a ton of rounds through it to hone your skills and familiarize yourself with it's trajectory, you can reach as far as you need to. Any of the rounds like the 270, 30-06 7MM, (either standard or short mags) are capable of doing this...


----------



## arctic plainsman (Aug 21, 2005)

I had an uncle that was quite a gunsmith/ hunter/ reloader in his time. In his earlier years, he fooled with the "big guns", 8mm-06, and the like, and developed a flinch, and bad ears. During his later years, he yanked the barrels off of the big guns and re barreled to things like the 6.5 Newton, 257 Roberts, and 7x57. While deer hunting on his place he used the 257 and liked to head shoot. Buck standing still,..... him prone,..... squeeze the trigger,.....blink when the rifle went off,.......look thru the scope,..... and notice the buck laid out flat, no movement. He'd smile, stand up, carefully eject the empty into his hand, slip it into his pocket, and we'd walk over to retrieve the game reduced to possession. He did not miss, ever, because he carefully stalked his game and took one carefully placed shot.
As Born to Hunt has indicated he is a young man, I wonder if it would be better to advise him to buy a rifle he can become very comfortable with, and practice, (on both live and inanimate targets,) well thought out, well placed shots.
Oh, to heck with that! Hey, BTH, go find yourself a .500 Nitro express. If you can't kill it with that cartridge, it can't be killed.


----------



## arctic plainsman (Aug 21, 2005)

Sorry, I should have noted a down side.
When head shooting, the antlers become adjustable.


----------



## born2hunt02 (Feb 26, 2006)

Thanks for all the help guys. I think i have my 2 final choices down to the 7mm and a 270 WSM. Any fina words on either of the cartridges. I have shot a 7mm numerous times and can for sure handle the recoil.
Thanks again


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Born2hunt02
There are ways to solve recoil. When I was 50 years old I hauled a heavy barrel rifle up and down mountains in Montana and Colorado all day long. If you want something with reach, but your worried about recoil a little weight shouldn't bother you that much. I even hauled the heavy barrels around on cross country skis here in North Dakota. 
I have a light 300 WSM and it kicks much more than my 300 Win Mag. With the long 26 inch barrel and hand loads I am 300 fps faster with the old girl with the heavy barrel. I would guess if you shoot the 444 with no problem you would not mind a heavy 300. Mine kicks a lot less than my hand loads in my 45/70. I am pushing 405 gr to 2000 fps in that. 
I enjoy the versatility of the 30 calibers. I own a variety of rifles, but I like the 30's best. I purchased a 308 just so I wouldn't wear out my 300 shooting jacks and prairie dogs with it. I know that is what my 223, 22-250 and other rifles are for, but I enjoy stroking the trigger on that old 300 mag.
Here is a picture of a few. Take a look and see if they are something you might like. That's a Ruger 10/22 in the foreground, then a 308, 300Win mag, and 22-250.

[siteimg]4052[/siteimg]


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

B2, there isn't much appreciable difference between the 7MM WSM and 270 WSM. Of the two, the 270 has the most performance advantage over the previously established round (the 270 Winchester), and it isn't all that much.

Before you buy a WSM, do some price comparision of ammo between the WSMs and the 270 Win and 7MM Mag. You will find latter are a lot less exepensive, and if you have the same cash limitations I did at 16 and want to put a lot of rounds downrange, you need to take this into consideration.

Taking a last hard look at what you want to do, I recommend you get something in 270 Winchester. The Savage 111 with Accu-Trigger is arguably the best out of the box ready to rock rifle out there. It's not as fancy or pretty as a Remington 700, for instance, but it's as or more accurate and has a better trigger (out of the box) and costs much less...


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

NDTerminator, your absolutely right. I have a short mag not because it's better, but just because I wanted one. If I was walking out the door now to go deer hunting and I wasn't shooting beyond 500 yards, I would grab my 270 Winchester Model 70, and be perfectly happy. Same goes for the 308 Winchester. I am lucky enough to have choices and I grab the rifle or rifles that will fit my hunting technique for the day. I may hunt with a 44mag lever action, or a heavy barrel 300 Winchester Mag with all the bells and whistles. Thank god the manufactures give us choices. There are so many good choices that sometimes we get hung up on decisions. You haven't mentioned any bad choices born2hunt02, get one.


----------



## mburgess (Aug 11, 2003)

I'm a small framed adult male at 5'9" and 155#. I'm very picky when I buy something that is absolutely right for me and not for someone else. Rifles are kind of like putters in the golfing world. A developed flinch is just like getting a case of the yips on the putting green and may cause you very much strife down the road. A small framed person like yourself shooting a cannon like that is just asking to get razzed by your hunting buddies when the missed shots come blazing out of that barrel. The .30-06 has taken all north american game animals, shoots plenty flat and fast for anyone and causes a large would channel in game, which is really what kills dead. Get a .30-06 and you will never look back. In my deer camp if you came with that cannon, you better be a sniper with it or you are going to get some heckeled to beat hell. This will only add pressure to your shots and flinching will get worse. Listen to older and wiser's on this thread. Why take the chance on developing a flinch? Mags of anykind are so overhyped it is ridiculous! The only thing in north america I'd think of taking a mag out for would be bear of any variety. Anyone telling you to get this gun is giving you very poor advice in my opinion. The only mag I would consider getting is one of the short mags now days as they supposedly have less recoil than a normal mag. The name of the game with rifles is less recoil = greater accuracy.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

That is extremely sound advice you just gave. I am almost the exact same stature as you. One thing to remember is that not everyone handles recoil the same way. I agree, I have a 300 Win. Mag. and it rocks the hell out of me. However, I "talk" myself into shooting extremely tight groups with it. Lets be honest, the only time it bothers a guy is when you are on the bench. After that, you really don't notice it.

If you are an experienced shooter, go for it. If you are just starting out, start with something smaller. Good luck!!

Just for the record&#8230;..I'd go with something smaller. That's my honest opinion.


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

I just bought a Remington model 700, 300 SARUM and it kicks way less then any of my 30-06's or 300 WM's. It shoots like a dream and is a nail driver and only weights 7 1/2 lbs. The R3 recoil pad comes standard with the gun which I think makes the kick feel mild. :beer:


----------

